# Country Road



## wvdawg (Dec 3, 2012)

West Virginia solitude


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like a place I could enjoy spending some time at !


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like a scene out of the Hatfield & McCoys....


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 3, 2012)

really nice picture


----------



## quinn (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice find and shot!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Another good one!  Way to pick a shot out of the larger landscape!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2012)

I like that.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicely composed landscape shot.  I like it.

Hoss


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

really nice!! only one thing missing, ME.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats awesome. Reminds me of some places near where I grew up.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 4, 2012)

Great eye Dennis I can see kids from days gone bye running on that road kicking up a dust trail.


----------



## carver (Dec 5, 2012)

Love it Dennis,good eye!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 5, 2012)

West Virginia, country road, take me home. That beautiful picture reminds me of home even though I was raised in the flatlands of south Georgia and not even on a farm. The picture also reminds me of one of my favorite songs about West Virgina although not the John Denver song.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  Dodger - I appreciate the song; I had never heard it before, but I like it.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 10, 2012)

Your making me home sick dawg


----------

